# Badger bites a Gobbler...



## robert carter (Apr 1, 2014)

Headed to the turkey woods this morning at the crack of day.In all I think I heard 8 different gobblers in a short 250 yard walk. I slipped in my blind after putting my decoy up at maybe 6-8 yards away. Turkeys were hammering at my normal turkey spot where loggers had been but I had already committed to hunt my neighbors place so I headed to the ones hammering over there. I called a few times and then enjoyed the most turkey Gobbling I`ve heard in a long time. 
  I finally spotted a Bird coming that ended up at about 15 yards strutting. I made a small noise fooling with my camera and the bird unfolded. I hit anchor and shot as he started to step away clipping its spine. It went straight down legless but flapping its wings . I quickly got to it as it was going in some thick stuff. I put my foot on its tail which after some flapping pulled out. I went through some cussing briars and got hold of its noggin and that was that.
  It was a fine Gobbler with 1" spurs and a 10" beard.Killed with an old homemade longbow that was named "Mojo" by good friend John Cooper. It was full of Mojo this morning as I shot high and was lucky to hit this birds spine. Better to be lucky than good.Thank you Lord. 

  I got to say I am impressed with the Badger Broadhead. After some playing even I could get this puppy sharp and it got the job done. Can`t wait to shoot a pig with one. A few pics..

heck of a gash through the back..


Nice spurs..



Funky looking joker without tail feathers..



Lucky no shooting redneck..


----------



## robert carter (Apr 1, 2014)

Forgot to say but this is my 20th Bird with a bow. I killed two with a compound years ago. God is good and I`m thankfull for good country to hunt and the health to do it.Thank you Lord.RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations! nice bird. I knew it wouldn't be long.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 1, 2014)

Nock -em dead RC. Watch out for them briars,they'll cut ya.mike


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 1, 2014)

success just being there...even more success with deep fried turkey nuggets!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 1, 2014)

You are a killing machine RC.....great bird!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 1, 2014)

Steppin and fetchin thru the cussing briars will put a fellow in the right frame of mind for that noggin work. Good job RC.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 1, 2014)

Way to go RC!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations sir. Nicely done.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 1, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Forgot to say but this is my 20th Bird with a bow. I killed two with a compound years ago.



That's a fine accomplishment right there!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats!! How much do you charge for huntin lessons? I think I need them!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 1, 2014)

Lucky.......lol


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on number 20 RC! 

How do you cook up your birds?  I just have made nuggets in the deep fryer, and drumsticks in the slow cooker.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Shank (Apr 1, 2014)

Twenty birds with a bow!! Congratulations.


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 1, 2014)

Good job RC!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 1, 2014)

Fine bird right there. Congrats.


----------



## mudcreek (Apr 1, 2014)

That didn't take long.


----------



## Munkywrench (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations Mr. RC! We all knew it wouldn't be long and 20 birds is quite an accomplishment. I'm sure there were a whole lot more lessons learnedly an birds shot though.


----------



## Blueridge (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats RC
That's a lot o birds!


----------



## pine nut (Apr 1, 2014)

You gotta be doing a lot of things right!  Good Job RC!


----------



## Clipper (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your hunt and congratulations on a good kill.  It is a blessing to be able to continue hunting as you get older.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats on your bow gobbler.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 2, 2014)

Well none Brother. Do it again next week.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome! Just awesome! Way to go RC!!!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Apr 2, 2014)

Quite immpressive, good job!


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats RC.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 2, 2014)

Mighty fine Swamper ...... mighty fine!!!!!! Whats that on your chin??? You been eating glazed doughnuts??? ......  ...... and as Keith said it didn't take you long to get a bird!


----------



## JBranch (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats RC!!!!! I knew it wouldn't take long. Good bird, glad it all worked out for you. I do like the size of that hole. I have a feeling we will be seeing more dead bird pics soon if you hearing that many. I agree about it's better to be lucky than good, maybe not so much about the no shooting redneck though.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 2, 2014)

good job! twenty turkeys, that is something right there.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Apr 3, 2014)

Impressive.


----------



## BBowman (Apr 3, 2014)

Lucky dog!


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 4, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## gurn (Apr 5, 2014)

Great job RC. I have been lookin at those Badgers.


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow congrats!


----------

